# Thank You!



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Have a K&N intake yet? Another good choice


----------



## dreamsrpainful (Jun 8, 2011)

i have an injen and my exhaust dumps out the rear driverside door


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Sweet, any pics?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

dreamsrpainful said:


> i have an injen and my exhaust dumps out the rear driverside door


Screw pics, I want video! I'm about to do my flowmaster, but I might just try something like this instead!!!


----------



## dreamsrpainful (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

dreamsrpainful said:


> View attachment 2917


Great looking ride- still very interested in how it sounds! (nice model, too)


----------



## dreamsrpainful (Jun 8, 2011)

thanks dude yea i never thought of a sound clip but i guess ill have to get one and pics


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

dreamsrpainful said:


> thanks dude yea i never thought of a sound clip but i guess ill have to get one and pics


I already bought my flowmaster, and I planned on installing in the spring... But if this sounds nice, and as long as I can keep it legal in VA, I might do it! Lol


----------



## dreamsrpainful (Jun 8, 2011)

cost was barely anything and its not loud til you get on it, with absolutely no noise resonance while cruising


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Is it deep? Or more of a coffee can sound?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

boats4life said:


> Is it deep? Or more of a coffee can sound?


It's hard to get a high pitched/coffee can sound with a turbo. Even running an open turbo exhaust side sounds like a huge diesel...


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

dreamsrpainful said:


> View attachment 2917


Pics of girl or GTFO, also is that a car behind her, im distracted.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> It's hard to get a high pitched/coffee can sound with a turbo. Even running an open turbo exhaust side sounds like a huge diesel...


I know with most turbo motors that's the case, but in a 1.4?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

boats4life said:


> I know with most turbo motors that's the case, but in a 1.4?


yeah same deal. ZZP has a video with a cutout, i think right after the DP and it's still very throaty


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I thought about doing a cutout right after the aft cat, just under where the dash is. That would be a sport mode use only thing, though, lol. Have the flowmaster for most of the time with an electronic cutout... I'm gonna have to talk to the shop that's bending my pipes. HAHA!


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

Heck, my stock cruze sounds a litle throaty when I step on it in cool weather, but it's getting a cold air intake very soon.


----------



## dreamsrpainful (Jun 8, 2011)

yea mines throaty and when its in full boost sounds like an exhaust cutout/dump, i love it and so does everyone who hears it.


----------

